# Dust production at the lathe



## ed13 (Nov 22, 2016)

Does anyone know how much dust production is associated with using gouges, chisels, and scrapers on the lathe? Is it sanding that produces a dust problem, or is there a lot when using cutting and scraping tools?

The basis of my question is that I use hand tools in the basement and would like to add a lathe. My interest is in spindle work, not bowls. I doubt that I can add a dust collection system, so I am wondering if I could still do spindle work if I avoid sanding on the lathe.

Any chance someone has looked at this with a meter like the Dylos?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You can sand with oil and eliminate dust.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

To answer your question, yes you will create dust along with chips when turning. I don't have a Dylos meter, but can see the dust on my face shield. I wear the faceshield and a respirator when turning and have a 3hp dust collector running at he same time. When sanding on the the lathe the DC does do a good job. It would be a pain to not be able to sand on the lathe. A shop vac may work for sanding.. Some put shower curtains around the lathe to try and contain the chips and dust.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You will make plenty of dust. If you have a furnace or gas hot water heater or dryer down there it will be a problem.


----------



## ed13 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks, everyone for your answers. I am comfortable working with a half-face respirator, so given your answers, I think the way forward is to put the lathe in the one-car garage, sweep and vacuum what I can, and then use a big fan to blow out the space for a couple hours after the work is done.


----------



## ed13 (Nov 22, 2016)

> You can sand with oil and eliminate dust.
> 
> - Rick M


Rick, I wanted to respond to yours separately. Sanding with oil is an excellent idea. I'm just learning turning now after a one week course, so can I ask a couple questions? Suppose I'm making something with both turned components and not-turned components, like a chair (turned spindles, carved seat), bed (turned posts, not turned apron), or table (turned legs, not turned apron and top). I'd need to have the finish match between the turned elements and the flat work. Sanding with oil is really going to start the finishing process and I'm wondering if you have any thoughts on whether it is going to be hard to get everything to match up. On many pieces, I like to use water based dye. Could I sand with water to keep the dust down, fully recognizing I'll raise the grain and need a scuff later, but maybe it would keep the dust down without forcing me to start the finishing with oil? I've seen some videos of turners applying oil and then burnishing the work until the oil heats and polymerizes into a finish, which is something that cannot be done to the non-turned work.


----------

